# But when Jehoiada died



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2008)

(Thomas Watson, "A New Creature")

"I tell you the truth, no one can see the kingdom
of God unless he is born again." John 3:3

Religious education is not the new birth. Education
may greatly cultivate and refine nature. King Joash
was good as long as his uncle Jehoiada lived—but
when Jehoiada died, all Joash's religion was buried
in his uncle's grave! "Joash did what was right in the
eyes of the Lord, all the years Jehoiada the priest
instructed him." 2 Kings 12:2

Have we not seen many who have been trained up
religiously under their parents, and were very hopeful.
Yet these fair blossoms of hope have been blown off,
and they have lived to be a shame to their parents!

"You must be born again." John 3:7


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris,

From where does this work ( A New Creature) of T. Watson come from?


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 20, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Chris,
> 
> From where does this work ( A New Creature) of T. Watson come from?



I assume it is from a sermon. It is from Grace Gems.


----------



## SolaGratia (Feb 21, 2008)

Chris,

Thank you very much for sharing with me this website, it surely is a puritan gem of grace. Grace Gems!


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 21, 2008)

SolaGratia said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thank you very much for sharing with me this website, it surely is a puritan gem of grace. Grace Gems!


----------

